# Recovery Time after Neutering



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally, my dog recovered in a day. He seemed totally normal. You HAVE to keep them from running and jumping. I think you should be fine with your time constraints. Us owners I think worry more than we should and the dog actually bounces back really quick. As for staying overnight I have heard of both. Personally, I would rather have my dog with me so I KNOW someone is there with him. I don't like the idea of the dog alone in the hospital without someone there. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't actually remember but roughly a week I would say. 
None the less I know that we made a fuss of her for 2+ weeks. She also had to wear a lampshade collar (that was interesting she ate the first one...) my daughter slept on the floor next to her crate for a few nights... (yes indeed we worry more than we should..) 

Oh please take them home if you can. I could never leave Amber to spend the night alone especially after surgery. We dropped her at 9am and collected her at 4pm and that was traumatic enought... So if you have a choice don't leave your GR's at the vet overnight.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

When we had Scout neutered, he went in in the morning, and we picked him up that same afternoon. He seemed a little sore that evening and the next day (of course), but acted fine after that. The biggest problem was trying to keep him calm for the 5-7 days like the vet told us to do. No running or jumping. 
As for the stitches, all of Scout's stitches we internal so there wasn't any worry about him pulling them out. The vet told us not to worry about him licking the area, that it would actually help keep it clean. 
good luck! I think the people probably have a harder time with it than the dog does!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

former males dogs: felt fine 24 hrs after surgery & just had to keep them out of river, tone down play. Bridger: 10 days in the cone - wouldn't leave incision alone, otherwise fine after 48 hours (he's "sensative")


----------

